# Two stage or single stage snow blower



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

What is the best stage snow blow to use for a snow removal business starting out i have a single stage Toro snowblower that i can borrow which is a residential


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well...if you catch a heavy deep snow you will wish you had a two stage.

Most of your storms will be light and this is where a single works best. 

However..if you have the best single stage blowers you can do both.

Always buy more than what you need and be prepared.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ps...IMO go Toro


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Our 2 stage blowers rarely get uses. With that said, the few times we've used them they saved the day.

Easiest answer is you want both. On snow up to 4ish inches, the single stage can go as fast as you. From 4-6 you may have to slow down a little, but you can still go quite a bit faster than a 2 stage. When you get those big snowfalls though, those 2 stage will really shine.

If you aren't in a hurry (usually snow removal is pretty fast paced) the 2 stage can do anything, you just have to move at its slow self propelled speed. If you're on a budget, get a good Snowplow brand shovel for snowfall up to 3-4" and bust out the 2 stage for storms above that.

If you can keep up with large storms (blow with the storm), a single stage will do just fine, and often better. I know I'm kind of back and forth here, but it's hard to pick one over the other.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Single stage buy new use two light seasons or one heavy and sell.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Single stage buy new use two light seasons or one heavy and sell.


What do you consider light and seasons?

I've had my Toro and troybilt for 6 years now, and have 2 snappers that I bought used that I would guess are from the 90s (bought them in a pinch expecting a season out of them, and they just won't die). All 4 are running so strong I wouldn't even consider getting rid of them. Not saying your advice is wrong, just simply wondering how "used" they should be before you decide to sell and buy new.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

When we run our blowers hard...they see hard use...ice chunks, deep snow, cold snow, and heavy snow. Wear bars wear out, bearings get ate up, paddles are worn down. Engines...well they seem to hold up. If you do not mind replacing parts...that is okay. However there are other parts the salt eats up. 

To me a light season is 12 snow falls a heavy season will see 32. 

I find it just better to have new.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a Call said:


> When we run our blowers hard...they see hard use...ice chunks, deep snow, cold snow, and heavy snow. Wear bars wear out, bearings get ate up, paddles are worn down. Engines...well they seem to hold up. If you do not mind replacing parts...that is okay. However there are other parts the salt eats up.
> 
> To me a light season is 12 snow falls a heavy season will see 32.
> 
> I find it just better to have new.


I see. Our heavy years are your light ones. We actually use shovels 60-70% of the time anyway. Different regions I guess. Don't get me wrong, if I could justify new every year I'd do it. We just never know what our winters are going to be (if at all), so I'm fine with replacing scrapers, paddles, and minor parts instead of buying all new.

Good luck this winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where is SF when you need him....SFLM!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

either a snow plow shovel or a 2 stage blower lowred:


----------



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

Btw this will be my first time doing snow removal i used to live in Jacksonville florida


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We use Toro 3650s and 721rc Commercial. They work like said above, hitting it before 4-5 inches and very quick and clean service. 

If your in an area where you could get hammered. Get a 2 stage ahead of time.


----------

